# Cytoplasmic transfer



## elia74 (Apr 16, 2009)

Hello ladies,

After a series of unuccesful OE IVF attempts, we are now considering DE. As I was researching clinics I  came across some interesting information on cytoplasmic transfers, whereby Donor eggs's cytoplasm is used in conjunction with own eggs to improve embryo development. 

Has anyone tried this technique? Would you recommend it before going to DE?

Thank you and baby dust to all. 

E x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

no i was at a clinic in Spain who used me blood and the DE's for culture
Lx


----------

